# Saddleback Maine Opening Day - December 13



## salsgang (Dec 13, 2014)

If you are in Maine tomorrow go to Saddleback. Best opening day I have ever experienced. We were finding untracked at 3pm like my son is doing in the pic. It will be good tomorrow too. I will write up a more detailed trip report tomorrow but wanted to share...


----------



## aveski2000 (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks great. Heading up from Portland in a few minutes.


----------



## marcski (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet pic, Sal!


----------



## bigbog (Dec 14, 2014)

A terrific Opening Day man.....must've been great for the boys..(duh)..


----------



## salsgang (Dec 14, 2014)

Trip report up on the blog. The short version - really, really good. We were finding untracked off the NW pass all day. 8" plus on solid base put the glades into mid-winter form. Lines were short, temps moderate in the 20's and snowed most of the day. More words, pics and video on the blog.

From the sounds of it it looks like it was stellar all over Northern New England which is awesome. I hope a bunch of you were able to get out there and get some.

Here is the trails skied in the video with times.

0:20 sec Royal Coachman
0:40 sec Golden Smelt
1:00 Jane Craig
1:10 Glade Left of Jane Craig
1:50 Nightmare Glade
2:50 Intimidator Glade
3:25 Governor
4:30 Nightmare Glade

http://www.maineskifamily.com/2014/12/saddleback-stellar-opening-day-december.html


----------



## frapcap (Dec 15, 2014)

Man, I need to get out there this year. Maybe before the summit!


----------



## joshua segal (Dec 15, 2014)

Did anyone try their new "Woolie Bugger" Glade?


----------



## salsgang (Dec 15, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> Did anyone try their new "Woolie Bugger" Glade?



We didn't but heard from a couple who did. Some of the things said were tight up top. Good pitch. Longer than imagined and some big features which I can attest to helping build... but other volunteers and on-mountain crew did way more work than I did. We are looking forward to trying it out.

http://www.maineskifamily.com/2014/09/saddleback-red-devil-glade-work-day.html


----------



## salsgang (Dec 16, 2014)

A cell phone pic and a few quotes from those who skied 'Wolly Bugger' over the weekend at the blog.

http://www.maineskifamily.com/2014/12/New-Saddleback-Glade-Wolly-Bugger.html

We hope to get in there soon and give it a full write up with video / photos.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 17, 2014)

Wooly Bugger looks great, one of these days I will ski Saddleback when the upper mountain is open, I've been thwarted a couple times. Won't happen this year, no AZ Summit for me, going West instead, maybe next year.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rocojerry (Dec 17, 2014)

Glad to see Sal and the fam back on the saddle again!  Looks awesome -- hope to make it up to the white house soon!


----------



## salsgang (Dec 19, 2014)

We will be attacking Saddleback tomorrow. Hope to get some runs in Wolly Bugger and will write it up. Hope everyone can get out this weekend while the getting is good! Not liking this Xmas storm!


----------

